# Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine thinks.........



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

One of the Editors had their Harley serviced at our dealership a few days ago and was asked WHY there were no atricles in the latest issue of Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine. He stated that Pontiac "purists" feel our cars are IMPORTS therefore........... no magazine, if any, coverage on them.


Imports? :confused


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

They are imports... thats what makes them good!


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

They cover Grand Prixs don't they and they are made in Canada now. Isn't that an import as well?


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

If this is true !?, then they should call it the "Pontiac Eliteist Magazine"...Obviously they are not "Pontiac" enthusiasts....The statement of "IMPORTS", is really a poor excuse...These "purist" types amaze me. 
Well they just limited their magazines reader base and sales !!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Two words.... f*ck 'em, that's the biggest bunch of sh*t I've ever heard! I know these cars are imports but the damn things have "Pontiac" on them they should cover them......


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Two words.... f*ck 'em, that's the biggest bunch of sh*t I've ever heard! I know these cars are imports but the damn things have "Pontiac" on them they should cover them......


damn steve you have such a poddy mouth  

ya that is bs we are not imports,imports are ricers  people with 4 poppers with weedwacker mufflers on there cars


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I subscribe to that mag, there is always something on the new goat in there. That is where I heard of my header company, for the first time. Last issue they did an article on the fastest goat. The car runs pro street, with a twin turbo setup.The things a beast, it was running low 7s. They were shooting for high 6s.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

^ then I take back what I said.... for now. :willy:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Two words.... f*ck 'em, that's the biggest bunch of sh*t I've ever heard! I know these cars are imports but the damn things have "Pontiac" on them they should cover them......


 :agree


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GGTTOO said:


> They cover Grand Prixs don't they and they are made in Canada now. Isn't that an import as well?


 :agree 

Here is the mags intro from their website;



> *Welcome to
> PontiacEnthusiast.com*​
> Pontiac Enthusiast covers the cars built by GM's "Excitement Division," from the classic GTO and Super Duty Catalinas of the musclecar era to the sizzling Trans Am and exciting supercharged Grand Prix GTP of today.
> Every issue of Pontiac Enthusiast is packed with expanded coverage of Pontiac shows, events and races from across the US, as well as in-depth technical articles, informative how-tos and dynamic color photography of Pontiac's greatest cars.


Also, The forth generation Firebird was produced and imported from St. Therese, Quebec from 93 until the plant closed in 2001. Maybe they should update their intro to include the new GTO!


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

I have always found something on the new GTO's in their magazine. I subscribed about 2 years ago and usually can't wait to see the next edition.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

*Pontiac Enthusiast Reponse*

This was on another site to the supposed statement by an editior about how they don't like the new GTO's. I think this sets the record straight.




> Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine and GTOs
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Glad to read the Editor of PE has a grounded view of all Pontiacs including the 04-06 GTO. I would really like to see someone publish a "Holden/GTO LS1/LS2 only" Magazine , but business modeling will probably prevent that. So at this point in time we have PE and HPP and the forums...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Gotta admit tho ... if a car is from japan its an import... from korea its an import.. u would guess if its designed in aussi land it will be called an import...

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS .... why the hell arnt we in import tuner mag then !!! LMAO :willy: arty:


----------

